# Going to work & taking Lilith I need advice



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

First of all thank you everyone for being there for me with great advice I know I'm bothering you all & bombarding you with my threads)

So my 5 day holiday is over & tomorrow I have work from 2pm till 7pm where there are 10-15 mins of break after 1 1/2 hours.
I'm taking her to work, I hope she doesn't bark because if she does I won't be able to take her.
She will be in her crate but when I have my breaks I was planning to take a pee pad & hopefully she'll go on it. 
What if she doesn't ? & wants to just take her time potty/pooping while she does at home?
My work has a bigger terrace than I have at home, but it's not clean & I'm afraid she'll swallow/ chew something so I'll take a leash.
Then what? I'm afraid they'll be a set back with her training 
I only have 20 more days of work then I'll be off for a month but if taking her to work won't work I have to keep her home in her xpen. Is she better off at home?
Need advice please!


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

Your work situation doesn't sound like an ideal situation for a puppy. Will anyone be at home with her or is there someone that could stop by to play with her and let her potty? What type of work do you do? Would it be possible to put a play yard around your desk?


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

kweldon said:


> Your work situation doesn't sound like an ideal situation for a puppy. Will anyone be at home with her or is there someone that could stop by to play with her and let her potty? What type of work do you do? Would it be possible to put a play yard around your desk?


No one's home. No dog sitters in my country  I'm a teacher & our secretary can be with her at all times but I still don't know what to do.
Home is better?


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Btw I can put an xpen on the terrace that's not a bad idea


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

I think taking her or not taking her is a personal decision. I think you have to weigh both options and then pick the best. What will happen if she has an accident in her crate at work? How big is her crate?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I used to take my fluff to work every day. Now with Lacie, I sometimes take her to the office with me. She never barks if I'm with her, but she will bark if I go to the bathroom or to get a drink of water. I also take her pee pee pads, bed, water dish, etc. and she does just fine. But -- Lacie is 8 years old. Until she was about 3, I don't think she would have behaved as well at my office.

I can't remember how old Lilith is now, but if she's under a year, I would leave her at home in her xpen. JMHO.


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I used to take my fluff to work every day. Now with Lacie, I sometimes take her to the office with me. She never barks if I'm with her, but she will bark if I go to the bathroom or to get a drink of water. I also take her pee pee pads, bed, water dish, etc. and she does just fine. But -- Lacie is 8 years old. Until she was about 3, I don't think she would have behaved as well at my office.
> 
> I can't remember how old Lilith is now, but if she's under a year, I would leave her at home in her xpen. JMHO.


Thank you all for your replies.
She is 3 months. You're right xpen is the best option here, but I might test it out tomorrow to see what happens. If it'll be hard on her ill leave her at home I just want her to be happy & safe.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Its not a bad idea to get her used to being home alone although very scary at first!! I hated leaving maizy at home for the first few times! You have an xpen so know she will be safe in there just leave pee pads, lots of water and toys and im sure she will be fine! Might be stressful for you taking her to work im not sure!


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Its not a bad idea to get her used to being home alone although very scary at first!! I hated leaving maizy at home for the first few times! You have an xpen so know she will be safe in there just leave pee pads, lots of water and toys and im sure she will be fine! Might be stressful for you taking her to work im not sure!


It is scary!!! I was waiting to adopt/ buy a maltese on my month off, but Lilith is an angelic surprise ) 
The thought of her alone just stresses me out & all these what ifs come to mind. Should I keep the terrace door open? The walls are very high but bad & negative thoughts just pop in my head!! What if a crow attacks (haven't seen crow)  I'm so paranoid & stressed of things that might go wrong if I'm not there


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

PrincessLilith said:


> It is scary!!! I was waiting to adopt/ buy a maltese on my month off, but Lilith is an angelic surprise )
> The thought of her alone just stresses me out & all these what ifs come to mind. Should I keep the terrace door open? The walls are very high but bad & negative thoughts just pop in my head!! What if a crow attacks (haven't seen crow)  I'm so paranoid & stressed of things that might go wrong if I'm not there


I would leave her at home in the xpen not outside on the terrace she is much safer indoors! We all think things like that but she will be safe indoors in her xpen, Maizy cried the first few times I left her and it broke my heart but that didn't last long once she knew I was coming home she was fine!


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> I would leave her at home in the xpen not outside on the terrace she is much safer indoors! We all think things like that but she will be safe indoors in her xpen, Maizy cried the first few times I left her and it broke my heart but that didn't last long once she knew I was coming home she was fine!


No I didn't mean leaving her on the terrace (except at work which is on the first floor) I meant leaving the door to the terrace open while her xpen is in the kitchen. I would never leave her there I'm too paranoid))


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> I would leave her at home in the xpen not outside on the terrace she is much safer indoors! We all think things like that but she will be safe indoors in her xpen, Maizy cried the first few times I left her and it broke my heart but that didn't last long once she knew I was coming home she was fine!


Btw/ such a CUTE picture!!!! Awwww :*
Separation anxiety is a topic I've been reading even before getting Lilith so hopefully she'll be just like Maizy


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

PrincessLilith said:


> No I didn't mean leaving her on the terrace (except at work which is on the first floor) I meant leaving the door to the terrace open while her xpen is in the kitchen. I would never leave her there I'm too paranoid))





PrincessLilith said:


> Btw/ such a CUTE picture!!!! Awwww :*
> Separation anxiety is a topic I've been reading even before getting Lilith so hopefully she'll be just like Maizy


Personally speaking I would not leave the door open incase anything could get in etc I would rather just know that she was safe inside on her own! You can leave her a kong filled with yummy treats and say a key phrase every time you leave we say "mummy loves you, mummy will be back soon" and give her a treat and now she trots off and eats her treat! Im sure she will be fine the first few times are definitely the hardest- on us too!!!


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Personally speaking I would not leave the door open incase anything could get in etc I would rather just know that she was safe inside on her own! You can leave her a kong filled with yummy treats and say a key phrase every time you leave we say "mummy loves you, mummy will be back soon" and give her a treat and now she trots off and eats her treat! Im sure she will be fine the first few times are definitely the hardest- on us too!!!


Thanks so much. You are right I hope there are kongs or toys like that here in pet shops. I even can't find a good American tear stain remover I just found a German brand... If I don't find kong or toys like that I'll just have to put all her safe toys with her until I come to America to buy stuff for Lilith


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I would leave her at home but sometimes take her in. It's good for a dog to get used to being by themselves. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

If I were able to take Leila to work, I would at least try it once just to see how she does. Given her age though, I'm sure the others are right that she would do better at home. But it's worth at least one try, right? You might want to look into ordering one of those tents we've been talking about on here. They have a top that zippers so that nothing can get to her and they fold up and very light to carry. They have a plastic bottom that's easy to clean too in case of accidents. However, since the top is mesh, I still wouldn't leave her out of sight. It would work fine for a second to keep large birds away while you're going to her to shoo them away. If you do find a Kong, try freezing it with peanut butter inside. It'll take longer for her to get it out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

I brought mine to work with me when she was 3 months old. I didnt want her home alone. I penned off my little cubicle and put we crate under my desk. I also put a potty pad inthe corner of my cubicle and threw it away right after she peed on it. She did so well and slept most of the day under my desk. It really helped that I created a small area for just us to sit in. It made her less distracted from all of the sounds in the office.


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

eiksaa said:


> I would leave her at home but sometimes take her in. It's good for a dog to get used to being by themselves.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is very true because I'm sure I can't take her everywhere I go


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Leila'sMommy said:


> If I were able to take Leila to work, I would at least try it once just to see how she does. Given her age though, I'm sure the others are right that she would do better at home. But it's worth at least one try, right? You might want to look into ordering one of those tents we've been talking about on here. They have a top that zippers so that nothing can get to her and they fold up and very light to carry. They have a plastic bottom that's easy to clean too in case of accidents. However, since the top is mesh, I still wouldn't leave her out of sight. It would work fine for a second to keep large birds away while you're going to her to shoo them away. If you do find a Kong, try freezing it with peanut butter inside. It'll take longer for her to get it out.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm going to take her only today because she has a vet appointment after work & it's near my work.
Yes those tents are perfect! I didn't find any at the pet shop here but I'm sure I can do something
Thank you for all your perfect tips :*


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Jamiemarie said:


> I brought mine to work with me when she was 3 months old. I didnt want her home alone. I penned off my little cubicle and put we crate under my desk. I also put a potty pad inthe corner of my cubicle and threw it away right after she peed on it. She did so well and slept most of the day under my desk. It really helped that I created a small area for just us to sit in. It made her less distracted from all of the sounds in the office.


That gives me hope for today thank you


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

I took Lilith to work she was so well behaved I can't say that for my co workers!!! They gave her a chicken bone & when I saw it I almost freaked out! They said they give their dogs bone but Lilith is my puppy & I don't give her bones except the ones from the pet shop! & other things they did that got me mad) I just put her in a crate & put her beside me in class)
She also had her vaccine, check up & drum rolls.... her first hair cut 
I don't think I'll take her to work & the only reason is a set back from her house training- she didn't potty or poop on her pads.

She also has pain from her vaccine & a mild temperature my poor baby:*


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Yay for being a good girl at mommy's work!! I would've been mad at my coworkers too!! I never give my dogs chicken bones. They can splinter and cause intestinal damage. I hope she feels better from her vaccines soon and please post piccies if her new doo!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Yay for being a good girl at mommy's work!! I would've been mad at my coworkers too!! I never give my dogs chicken bones. They can splinter and cause intestinal damage. I hope she feels better from her vaccines soon and please post piccies if her new doo!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know! I rarely get mad, & I never do anything with our permission from pet owners not even touch until they give me permission but thankfully I got in time & I didn't want to say this but she was swallowing a splinter( they kept telling me dogs are smart or nothing will happen bla bla! She is a fragile 3 month Maltese! They can choke or worse get caught in her intestines & worse case scenario she has to operate!
Ughhh! Thank you for letting me rant))
Ok so about the pictures... How do I do it with iPhone? )


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh btw one said she's a terrier!!!!!! No she isn't I saw Lilith's parents & it's a well known breeder! Some people


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

I put some pictures in her album


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

PrincessLilith said:


> I took Lilith to work she was so well behaved I can't say that for my co workers!!! They gave her a chicken bone & when I saw it I almost freaked out! They said they give their dogs bone but Lilith is my puppy & I don't give her bones except the ones from the pet shop! & other things they did that got me mad) I just put her in a crate & put her beside me in class)
> She also had her vaccine, check up & drum rolls.... her first hair cut
> I don't think I'll take her to work & the only reason is a set back from her house training- she didn't potty or poop on her pads.
> 
> She also has pain from her vaccine & a mild temperature my poor baby:*


Please let your co-workers know that chicken bones can splinter and cause fatal injuries to a dog. Here's a thread from just over a year ago when SM lost one of our very beloved fluffs. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...r/120010-our-bonnie-marie-asking-prayers.html

The end result was infection set in and the results were tragic, so please let your co-workers know that chicken bones are not a suitable treat for any dog.

I'm glad your baby was a good girl today - too bad we can't say the same thing about a lot of humans! :w00t:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

When Madison was about 3 months old her doggy daddy had to go out of town (he is usually home all day) so I took her to work with me every day. She was no problem at all. The only trouble was so many visitors to my office all day coming by to see her.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm glad to hear she did so well, but boy I bet you went crazy when they tried to feed her that bone. I would have lost it for sure! Good thing you were there to stop them!


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

maggieh said:


> Please let your co-workers know that chicken bones can splinter and cause fatal injuries to a dog. Here's a thread from just over a year ago when SM lost one of our very beloved fluffs. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...r/120010-our-bonnie-marie-asking-prayers.html
> 
> The end result was infection set in and the results were tragic, so please let your co-workers know that chicken bones are not a suitable treat for any dog.
> 
> I'm glad your baby was a good girl today - too bad we can't say the same thing about a lot of humans! :w00t:


I swear I do & what do I get? Rolled eyes & we have been giving our pets bones all their lives! All we can do is warn & hope their pets will be ok. I know how dangerous it could be even swallowing a tiny stone could be fatal.
Next time I take her she will be on constant supervision by mommy!
Thanks & hugs.
Such a sad thread


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Madison's Mom said:


> When Madison was about 3 months old her doggy daddy had to go out of town (he is usually home all day) so I took her to work with me every day. She was no problem at all. The only trouble was so many visitors to my office all day coming by to see her.


Yea) I was thinking about getting Detol or other cleaning products they can use before they per her... Am I over the top here?


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Summergirl73 said:


> I'm glad to hear she did so well, but boy I bet you went crazy when they tried to feed her that bone. I would have lost it for sure! Good thing you were there to stop them!


Yup!! As they said I was very b!tchy yesterday) but I had every right to be she's my baby! Thankfully I was there in time before she swallowed anything!


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Btw I uploaded some pictures in her album if you'd like to see


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Update on taking Lilith to work. I am taking her with me to work & knock on wood everything's great she behaves so well sitting in her crate & playing with her toys. On my breaks she also gets breaks & goes potty on her potty pads  yeiii no accidents  I don't let anyone take her & she's by me 24/7 so I don't have to worry about other people 

She loves it though) she loves extra attention from the kids & other people, but I'm still a paranoid mommy not letting anyone hold her & rarely touch her


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Btw I put the potty pads on the sofa outside the terrace I won't let her feet touch the ground I know- I know most of you are saying relax & don't spoil her but this way I'm much happier & worry less


----------

